# BEAR!!!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I saw one! I went on a tow run last night and around 8pm I looked up on a hillside and there was a bear! First adult bear I've seen in the wild... IT WAS AWESOME!!!

Too bad I forgot the dang camera, cause the cell phone one just looks like a speck on the mountain..


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I think it'd be in the Nine Mile Range creek unit.. for those who would want to know...


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty cool to see a bear in the wild. I kinda lost track after 50 or 60...but still neat.


----------

